# New skiff - Skull Island Skiff



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fine I say it......Looks tippy!

Be interesting to see there full page with specs and pricing?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Growing up in Vero beach and Fort Pierce, this is awesome. Scott Crippen is the man, in my opinion best tackle shop around, and he kills it. His videos are sick. Im so stoked for this new boat. Garenteed a hit.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks nice. Hull bottom looks really weird in some of the pics :-?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a sweet skiff. But what's up with the push pole placement? looks like it'll get stepped all over or something.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm just not seeing it but what is wrong with the way the push pole is mounted? Looks like how it is on most skiffs to me.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Maybe I'm just not seeing it but what is wrong with the way the push pole is mounted? Looks like how it is on most skiffs to me.


x2 :-?


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

look in the video... not in the pics. the push pole is right in the middle of the deck. lol. maybe it was just the angle, or the fact they have the foot on the deck. But anyway, even looking at the push pole holders, it looks like they should be closer to the outside edge of the gunwale. 
Just an observation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Resembles very closely to the bottom of an east cape caimen IMO. Should have a great ride and be pretty dry for a skiff its size. Would love to see some more pics and prices.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> But what's up with the push pole placement?


^ yeah looks fine to me as well, in the pics and video.

Sweet skiff!!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks awesome!


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

unless i am missing something off the links or, i am not able to view the whole link...... was there a sight to see price and options / order requirments??


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhhhh man! THAT'S THE BOAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!!!!

Dangit! It is 3 months too late!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, and it looks like it is made to fit in the garage !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Price ?
Options ?
......


----------

